# Plastic Vivarium



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

I'm interested in views on the following type of vivs

Herptech

Vivtech

Also interested in your recommendations for similar and where is the cheapest suppler????


----------



## snickers (Aug 15, 2007)

look at rhino vivs too. I've got a 5*2 and I'm impressed enough to be saving for another


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

snickers said:


> look at rhino vivs too. I've got a 5*2 and I'm impressed enough to be saving for another


Look well designed, saw them at Doncaster, though I do not want black under any circumstances.

Shame really!!


----------



## Dirtydozen (Feb 7, 2007)

I use visions and also have a herptek. Cant really fault the visions but you cant get them new in this country. I would rather have them than the herpteks any day, the colour is better and they are also made of a thicker plastic.
here is the website www.visionproducts.us


----------



## sharpstrain (May 24, 2008)

there is a vision for sale on ebay at the min


----------



## Tom_b (Sep 23, 2008)

Vision vivariums can be purchased at some of the larger european shows through a company called herprofessional. They stock most if not all of the vision range and are always doing show specials espically near the end of the day. 

The website is: http://www.herprofessional.it/index.html 

Hope thats of some use.

Tom


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

slippery42 said:


> Look well designed, saw them at Doncaster, though I do not want black under any circumstances.
> 
> Shame really!!


Then you will be pleased to know... you have a choice - Black or BEIGE:2thumb: Also on ther launch of new website, these will be shown PLUS we are now supplying Thermostats, heat mats , and lots lots more watchout for new website launch as there will be some GREAT promotions!!!!!!
Alan
www.rhinovivs.eu


----------



## slippery42 (Mar 23, 2008)

raptor1 said:


> Then you will be pleased to know... you have a choice - Black or BEIGE:2thumb: Also on ther launch of new website, these will be shown PLUS we are now supplying Thermostats, heat mats , and lots lots more watchout for new website launch as there will be some GREAT promotions!!!!!!
> Alan
> www.rhinovivs.eu


I know this sounds stupid but have you any images of your beige ones???

and does your price include VAT...an important consideration for us VAT register peeps!!!


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

Hey- does not sound stupid at all, at the moment I can't offer you a image of them- simple reason is we are finishing some orders and then we are going to make a beige aboreal and terrestrail viv just to show how they look. you will be the first to receive a image once this is done:no1: (give us about 2-3 weeks)

I have to be honest, one or two people have asked about a lighter colour, but the majority do prefer black.

I hope to have new website up and running within 4 weeks, we are now providing full set ups- Viv, heat mats, ceramic heaters , Thermostats(Microclimate and Habistat) Plus we are now also offering accesories such as - Feeding tongs/tweezers, hooks, and lots lots more.
Until then visit.
www.rhinovivs.eu 

Thanks 
Alan


----------



## spyder (May 26, 2008)

any chance you have pictures of the beige versions yet?


----------



## raptor1 (May 3, 2005)

*Rhinovivs.*

Spyder , really sorry but still have not got a chance to make them up yet. Luckily I have still lots of orders coming in (all wanting black) was hoping to show them off at the Rodbaston show but I cant even make that due to orders. I hope to have just a little time soon to at least make up a beige Arboreal and 920 terrestrial one up - promise!: victory:
Alan


----------



## spyder (May 26, 2008)

thanks, look forward to it


----------



## Morbid (Dec 11, 2006)

Why the plastic ones, Greame?

Not plastic "jars": Exo Terra - Make Your Reptiles Feel At Home


----------

